# X factor



## Steff (Aug 30, 2014)

Well its that time of year again................

Usual bizarre start, 2 american sisters go through more scary then Mel B lol..


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2014)

Forgot it was on! Will have to watch on catch up  (fast forward? )


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Forgot it was on! Will have to watch on catch up  (fast forward? )



Yeah reckon so Al lol


----------



## Pete H (Aug 30, 2014)

For me tonight on the X factor was everything BGT wasn't, funny, talented guys on there and it was all about the artists not the judges . Enjoyed it.


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2014)

Pete H said:


> For me tonight on the X factor was everything BGT wasn't, funny, talented guys on there and it was all about the artists not the judges . Enjoyed it.



Yeah gotta so im liking the judges right now, well accept Louis lol, gotta love the irsh guy who dedicated his song to Cherly lol


----------



## Helen Payn (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't like the audition rounds much, don't remember anyone standing out from Saturday's show, and forgot about yesterday's! Am currently recording the repeat.

I missed the beginning of Sat's show, but saw the 'Jedward sisters' on This Morning today - OMG!  

I miss Gary as a judge, but have always loved Simon!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2014)

Helen Payn said:


> I don't like the audition rounds much, don't remember anyone standing out from Saturday's show, and forgot about yesterday's! Am currently recording the repeat.
> 
> I missed the beginning of Sat's show, but saw the 'Jedward sisters' on This Morning today - OMG!  Also on TM looked like a group (singing Elton John song) - is XF doing groups now?
> 
> ...



Helen, you FORGOT????  What's happening to the world!  (I forgot as well, just seen a bit on ITV2)


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 1, 2014)

I nodded off on the settee last night, and when I woke up X Factor was on on ITV2.  Then I remembered why I never watch it - all those poor deluded people who think they have a talent, but are actually rubbish and get shot down in flames... I actually find it painful to watch


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone still watching?  Some more silly decisions being made, not on the basis of whether people can actually sing. What on earth is that Stevie guy still doing in the show? He is entertaining, but he is not a singer. And an EIGHT person boyband? Give me strength! Not liking this chair business and the 'agonies' the judges are going through, all staged


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2014)

Seems we are all being conned again:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-Louis-Walsh-change-picks-Sunday-s-show.html


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi Alan,
Not watched it in several weeks now but cause son has watched it nd last night I recorded it for him I came down this morning and hd to suffer it there at the judges houses stage , but nothing has changed still long winded life stories tht we've all herd before nd then they go up nd sing ,,, all I can say is mel took through two guys who both got rejected last year and one of them Paul is just amazing.


----------



## Helen Payn (Oct 18, 2014)

Paul is my almost favourite, but Andrea, the Italian guy, is my winner at the moment.  

I'm glad the female Jedwards were the first to get booted off.  Still more deadwood to go tho . . . . .

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2014)

This makes interesting reading...

http://m.castingcallpro.com/uk/view.php?uid=172614

Not quite the amateur he is portrayed as...

I still think Lauren deserves to win, hope Stereokicks get kicked off next time!


----------



## Helen Payn (Nov 4, 2014)

Hated everything about this week's show.  The only person I enjoyed was Paul.  Wasn't in the least sorry to see boring Jack go.  Would like Stevie to disappear next.

And please stop the ridiculous 'theme' nights.  Just let them sing the kind of songs they would be most likely to base their prospective careers on. . . .

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2014)

Helen Payn said:


> ...And please stop the ridiculous 'theme' nights.  Just let them sing the kind of songs they would be most likely to base their prospective careers on. . . .
> 
> xx



Totally agree with you there Helen!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

Caught up with last night's show. Weakest acts are Stevi and Only the Young, and I'm not too keen on Jay or Ben.

I thought the rest were quite reasonable - even Stereo Kicks  Andrea probably the favourite to win though


----------



## Helen Payn (Nov 10, 2014)

It is SO ridiculous that Stevi and Jay are still in and Paul was voted out.  TBH I don't even know why Jay made the final 12, his voice has always been weak, I really didn't notice any difference this week, with his throat problems.  Being a 'nice guy' isn't enough, and I really don't understand why Louis bottled it.  I blame Simon, for doing something of a hatchet job on Paul recently.  

Bitter?  Moi?? 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2014)

Helen Payn said:


> It is SO ridiculous that Stevi and Jay are still in and Paul was voted out.  TBH I don't even know why Jay made the final 12, his voice has always been weak, I really didn't notice any difference this week, with his throat problems.  Being a 'nice guy' isn't enough, and I really don't understand why Louis bottled it.  I blame Simon, for doing something of a hatchet job on Paul recently.
> 
> Bitter?  Moi??
> 
> xx



Haven't watched it yet - Paul has gone?  I thought Stevi or Only the Young were the weakest. Stevi is the Judy of X Factor!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2014)

I actually tuned in to the sing off and the vote off and was shocked to see Paul even anywhere near it, stevie is the laughing stock of the show and should of been kicked out weeks ago, I dont watch it i swear lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2014)

Steff said:


> I actually tuned in to the sing off and the vote off and was shocked to see Paul even anywhere near it, stevie is the laughing stock of the show and should of been kicked out weeks ago, I dont watch it i swear lol



I record it and FF through most of it


----------



## Helen Payn (Nov 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Haven't watched it yet - Paul has gone?  I thought Stevi or Only the Young were the weakest. Stevi is the Judy of X Factor!



Oh, I'm sorry, Northey, I didn't mean to spoil it for you.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2014)

Helen Payn said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, Northey, I didn't mean to spoil it for you.
> 
> xx



You didn't, I'm not really that into it. Might get a bit more interested at the 'sharp end' if there's anyone worth watching still in it, not including Stevi!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2014)

Completely rigged tonight!


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2014)

100% utterly disgraceful... Cheryl kept him in cause he's funnier


----------



## newbs (Nov 18, 2014)

Steff said:


> 100% utterly disgraceful... Cheryl kept him in cause he's funnier



I totally agree, tonight's result was outrageous.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2014)

newbs said:


> I totally agree, tonight's result was outrageous.



Does it mean that he will be in the tour, but Jay won't?  If so, that's even worse


----------



## Helen Payn (Nov 21, 2014)

I couldnt believe Stevie stayed in, but as much as it pains me to say it, he WAS (marginally!!) better than Jay in the sing-off.  I definitely think he's on borrowed time now though.

As far as I'm aware, everyone left (plus Jay) is on the tour.  I think the week that Paul left was the last week that they had to stay on the show to be included on the tour.

xx


----------



## Helen Payn (Nov 23, 2014)

What a fab sing off!  Right result in the end, good to see that Louis actually grew a pair for tonight!

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank heavens justice been served


----------

